# Laptop für World of Warcraft: Legion



## Stelli2k (9. Januar 2017)

*Laptop für World of Warcraft: Legion*

Hallo Leute, ich suche einen Laptop für World of Warcraft: Legion.
Da ich auf der Arbeit viel Zeit habe und nur was tun muss wenn etwas passiert habe ich viel Zeit zum daddeln.
Daher benötige ich eine Laptop mit dem ich spielen kann.

Monentan spiele ich auf minimalsten Einstellungen auf der OnBoard Grafik meines Lenovo T420....Das ist kein Zustand...

Ich geht keine Raids o.Ä. das mache ich zu Hause. Möchte nur meine Weltquests machen und vielleicht die ein oder andere Instanz gehen.

Folgendes wird gesucht 

Budget: <=800€
Anwendungsbereich: World of Warcraft: Legion only
Bildschirmgröße: 15-17"
Bildschirmauflösung: HD 1080p
Glare/Matt: egal
Akkulaufzeit: egal, da immer am Netz
Gewicht: egal
Besondere Anforderungen: Das Spiel sollte auf hübschen Einstellungen jederzeit auf 60FPS laufen. Ultra Einstellungen nutze ich nie

Ich hoffe das Ihr mir dort weiterhelden könnt.

Habe da schon einen im Auge. Vielleicht ist das ja was.
Acer Aspire V5-591G-571, Notebook schwarz'/'silber, Windows 10 Home 64-Bit

Danke schonmal


----------



## NatokWa (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Laptop fÃ¼r World of Warcraft: Legion*

Sollte für mittlere Einstellungen reich das Teil , allerdings würde ich dazu raten etwas höherwertiges als Acer zu kaufen bzw das Teil (wenn möglich) irgendwo an zu schauen , die neigen dazu sehr stark "Wippende/Federnde" Tastaturen zu verbauen die u.U.net lange halten bzw. SEHR gewöhnugnsbedürftig sind .

Habe selbst WoW auf nem älteren Lappy (I3 . 540M) am laufen bei 720P auf mittleren Einstellungen , dat klappt super . Ein I5 mit 950m hat da doch einiges mehr an Power .


Allerdings würde ich mal schauen ob nicht bald Lappys mit 1050 auf den Markt kommen zu vernbünftigen Peisen , der Leistungsunterschied gegenüber einer 950!m! dürfte gewaltig sein und der nötige Aufpreis dürfte sich bezahlt machen


----------



## amdahl (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Laptop für World of Warcraft: Legion*

HP Pavilion 17-ab004ng Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Hier hast du wenigstens eine GTX 960m mit GDDR5 drin. Wenn du bis 800€ gehen kannst sollte das schon drin sein. Die angesprochenen Notebooks mit GTX 1050 kosten ab 1000€ aufwärts.


----------



## NatokWa (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Laptop für World of Warcraft: Legion*



amdahl schrieb:


> HP Pavilion 17-ab004ng Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Hier hast du wenigstens eine GTX 960m mit GDDR5 drin. Wenn du bis 800€ gehen kannst sollte das schon drin sein. Die angesprochenen Notebooks mit GTX 1050 kosten ab 1000€ aufwärts.



Ok . meine Glaskugel zeigt mir da keine Preise weil noch gar kein Notebook mit 1050 auf dem MARKT ist . Würde da mal nicht einfach von 1000+€ ausgehen , auch wenn die 1060'er bei 1300€ anfangen (momentan) . Die Preise werden sich noch richten .


----------



## amdahl (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Laptop für World of Warcraft: Legion*

Warten warten warten. Auf schnellere Hardware zu günstigeren Preisen kann man immer warten. Oft wartet man lang.


----------

